# Organizing - hired someone



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Well, has taken me one and 1/2 yrs, to remodel wrecked home on same property as my daughter. Got so tired of having workmen and unpacking etc. (I do mean totally wrecked home) that I got frustrated to tears about a small room off the kitchen that I had dumped everything into. And then watching hoarders did not help any. 
am 72 n just get tired. Went thru thumbtack and found a lady starting a business who came 3 hours, two days and went thru everything. I was encouraged by her attitude and she encouraged me to toss a lot of stuff. Have a nice set up sewing room and craft room now. I do crafts weekly with 4 of the 5 grandchildren - 8,6,5,3. More mess but all now under control. Am so thankful and frustrations gone. Just drew a total blank when I peeked into that room. Got a new sew machine table, but not put together yet. My s-table was a typing table from 1968. Looked at many room organization pictures on the internet but made things worse as my room is so small. Organizing is Wonderful !


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Good for you both in finding a way to get it cleaned up that works for you and for spending so much time working with your grands.


----------

